# YUM!!!!!!



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I had my first taste of goats milk yesterday. I have read all the posts of what it tastes like but a description is not near as good as a taste. The milk was very good, no different than cows milk. I had a 6 oz glass of very cold raw goats milk as a test. I waited 30 minutes and then an hour, and then 2 hours. My stomach did not feel any different than it did before I drank it. With cows milk I would be almost doubled over with pain from cramps, then I would be spending a few minutes in the bathroom. None of this happened with the 6 oz glass. I am looking forward to having cereal and ice cream. Now that I can drink small amounts, time will tell how much of it I can drink/eat without a reaction. I can't wait for my doe to kid so I can enjoy at least a daily glass of fresh milk.

I also learned to milk a goat yesterday. I did pretty good as I did get the milk out, I had a very understanding and patient goat to practice on. I did have a little trouble with the aiming part though. One teat I could not get to squirt into the bucket, I think it was my position as my mentor was sorta in the way. When my doe kids and comes into milk we will get this milking thing down pat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! I feel the same way. May cant get here fast enough! Had icecream the other night and I think I am STILL feeling the effects of it. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are able to drink that much goats milk...so happy for you...congrats....milk is good for your bones.... :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am highly lactose intolerant. I had to give up cows milk years and years ago. I LOVE milk so it was something I missed a great deal.

I can drink all the raw goats milk I want and never get a tummy ache. I am SO excited to be drinking milk again. I love my goats milk.

Glad you found out you can enjoy it too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

And just think.....you are getting ALL the good stuff with drinking it raw...when it's pastuerized most of the nutrition is cooked out of it...same way as when eating fresh veggies...better for you than cooked.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just drank that little 1/2 cup of milk I got from Tilly this afternoon. IT was even better than the milk I tasted at my mentors farm This is so creamy and good tasting. I can't wait to see how much I Get after pulling the babies for 12 hours. I love this stuff and if she gives enough I won't have to buy milk for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that..... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

There's a BIG difference in Saanen milk and Nubian milk. The Nubian milk is sooooooo delicious and creamy. This will make some delecious ice cream. DH is already hollering for cheese.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm looking forward to milking Demi who is half Saanen half Nubian. I like Saanen milk though, but it's all I've had =]

LW


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I think all the hard work that went into getting the milk also has something to do with how good it tastes. I know that waiting 5 months, watching her get bigger and bigger, worrying over the kidding process, and then finally getting to milk her for that first time. That was the best tasting stuff I ever had- and so satisfying to not have to buy it from the store.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't bought milk in over 3 years! Never will again either.....it was awesome having a doe in milk while waiting for others to freshen.....she's not been bred and won;t be but wow 13 months fresh and still going strong!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I've found a lot of older people like my saanen milk, because its not quite full cream milk but its not quite skim milk either.

If that makes any sense :shrug: Perfectly logical to me lol


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree my Nubian's milk is awesome!!!! Just got to remember to chill it ASAP or it gets a bit of a tang not bad just different. Also I am a second season milker and my first season was so hard because my girl was not very patient and has smallish teats that we dried her off 4 month before kidding. But I bought a milker and we are all much happier this year. But keep drinkin it. Or make cheese that is good stuff to :greengrin: .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

keren said:


> I've found a lot of older people like my saanen milk, because its not quite full cream milk but its not quite skim milk either.
> 
> If that makes any sense :shrug: Perfectly logical to me lol


That is really interesting. I love my creamy Nigerian milk, but I have concern about all the fat. Maybe I should add a Saanen to the herd.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Saanen milk is really good


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

Even though I like the taste of goat milk, I have problems with burping it up a lot after I drink it. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Baking soda :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

keebausch said:


> Even though I like the taste of goat milk, I have problems with burping it up a lot after I drink it. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Maybe drink less of it at one time and not with a meal. This may keep your stomach more empty and cause less reflux. I am no doctor, though. You might check with one, he/she may have a better idea for drinking milk.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Make sure you get the milk as clean as possible. When I was hand milkin and my doe was bein a pain about it the milk had just a touch of goat in it and I burped it up alot. also before getting the goat milk I had not drank milk in years, but now not an issue.


----------

